# Christmas Game Plan



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

I'm working full shifts on Christmas Eve and Christmas Day:

1. Some families avoid hassles of cooking and cleaning, preferring to order food in, then chill to opening presents later.

2. Most drivers will be home, giving those "brave" enough to risk lower demand a chance to scoop up decent runs. Blitz pricing?

3. After checking online, lots of places in LA will be open, just not as many. Aside from occasional fast food and supermarket runs, many orders should be from *restaurants*, which should be larger orders.

4. Even if Blitz pricing never happens, tips could be larger, since people will be ordering more from restaurants, feel the need to spread holiday cheer, and be glad someone saved them from slaving in the kitchen.

5. Less traffic equals faster delivery times, giving stacked orders, if they happen, an easier chance to get done.

6. Pay-outs are based mostly on milage; fewer places open mean longer runs from pick-up to customers.

Well.....just some thoughts on why working Christmas can be smart move. What do you guys think?


----------



## ADefaultUser (Nov 11, 2015)

so how'd that work out for you OP?


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

Well, decided to conclude my weekend by enjoying a cold glass of beer, eat Doritos and watch some porn. Ho..HO...HO. Thanks for asking.


----------

